
Rewiring the Brain to Create New Senses - prostoalex
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/rewiring-the-brain-to-create-new-senses
======
meric
Fragmentation of the senses - everyone would be wired differently and one day
we might not be able to ask "Did you feel that?" and assume the other person
know what we mean.

